# ASUS P7P55D-EVO issues.



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, just got all my new parts for my new build but im having problems.

Installed everything ok, but when I go to boot up, my VGA indicator LED on the board stays on solid red, no display on my monitor, nothing. 

My 285 is confirmed as fully functional, tried with several other functional GPU's but to no avail. Just hoping someone on here has experienced the same problem.

Googled several different things but no solution as of yet - can anyone help? Ive been without a system for a month now and this is just a coffin nail for me and my patience.


----------



## erixx (Jan 26, 2011)

is it a board with on board video? 

Did you enter the BIOS and config onboard/plug-in card option?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2011)

no onboard video, cant get to any stage to enter the bios at all.


----------



## erixx (Jan 26, 2011)

So is it a VGA problem or a mobo problem? Boot up beeps? Fans spinning? There is somewhere a PDF with step by step checking protocol...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have gone through everything 4 times over - my system boots, but will not post. All fans spin, HDD spins up, everything, just no post and that LED stays lit all the time.

GPU is 100% functional and connected properly.


----------



## erixx (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to leave the forum, but one thing: is your BIOS up to date (regarding your processor)?

Good luck!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

First, clear the CMOS with the button on the back of the board.

Then make sure all your power connecters are tight, specifically the one at the top of the board by the CPU socket.

Then make sure the card is really seated in the PCI-E slot good.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2011)

^ tried all but with no luck.

I really want to cry.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 26, 2011)

pull the cpu out, reseat it, and remount cooler, use as little mounting preassure as possbile. sometimes when to much preassure is applied on the cpu things wont function ie. ram and pci-e bus


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like bad RAM.

I had the same issue with my EVO. Pure luck got it started again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2011)

You see the ram passes MEM OK! and both the LED indicators turn off on the CPU and RAM, and by the book that means they are ok - im not with the system now but tomorrow I shall try the reseat as thats the only thing I havent tried, Ive sent an RMA request to scan so that should be replied to tomorrow.

Hopefully I can get it sorted, I just want to play my games ffs.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2011)

Even if they don't RMA it, they should be able to help you sort it.

Also, how did you get an EVO from Scan? They didn't have any when i bought mine


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 27, 2011)

No idea, they had them on sale or roughly 2 weeks, now they are gone


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I may have figured this out. Ive checked the CPU compatability list and it seems I need a bios update for my CPU to work with my mobo - how the hell am I supposed to perform a bios flash when my motherboard wont use the CPU in the first place? :shadedshu

Anyone offer any advice?


----------



## erixx (Jan 27, 2011)

Go to your nicest local computer store, and ask them to lend an older CPU, or do the flashing for you! Good luck!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2011)

I appear to be on my way to a fully functional system.

I was up until 3am this morning trying different suggestions on the web, and then I stumbled across a forum post where a guy was having the exact same issue and had tried everything I had - the thread was titled with [SOLVED] so I carried on reading and his solution was a bios chip replacement from ASUS as his was a bios revision too low for his i3.

So ive purchased a bios chip with the latest 2004 bios on it, if that doesnt work then the boards going back.

ill keep everyone updated, and will be doing another of my famous "journey" threads for the i3


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted soon Kyle, I had a problem with a system I bought from ebay last year, turns out the motherboard was dead and I had to wait a further 4 weeks till I had my system up and running, it killed me. Wish I could have helped you but unfortunately I don't have a clue, but I'm watching the thread and here's to a fully functional system soon


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fixed! 

Ordered a new bios chip from an ebay seller, came with the latest 2004 bios - works a charm 

The beauty of my 540 is that during gaming, on the stock cooler, it reaches a top temperature of 35 degrees C . . . Just need to build it back in to my case and its all sorted 

Keep an eye out for my i3 journey thread, ill post a link in this thread when I start overclocking


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that Kyle  I had a nightmare today, removing my cooler I snapped the edge of the motherboard mounting bracket :shadedshu My case is now on its side with the cooler just resting on top of it...temps seem ok but I need to now find a new bracket to mount.


----------

